# MTV's Jersey Shore



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

I've toned down my viewing of MTV almost entirely, but I was watching a show or a movie or something on it the other day and an advertisement for "Jersey Shore" came on.

This show looks epically ridiculous and as someone who thought Flavor of Love 1 and 2 were excellent, I can totally see myself getting sucked into this show until it becomes over popular, unfunny and gay.

Apparently many Italian-Americans are angry at the shows existence.

Jersey Shore Trailer | Video | MTV


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yea, and it premieres tonight.


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> until it becomes  unfunny and gay.



Too late.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2009)

You watch MTV? Why?
The last time I watched that show was when they played music videos.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You watch MTV? Why?



He's gay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

They sometimes play music videos, they sometimes have good movies on, they sometimes play jackass, they sometimes have Storytellers...

I think the MTV2 is the channel I mostly watch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> He's gay.



We're resorting to making fun of people for watching various channels now?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> We're resorting to making fun of people for watching various channels now?



You know I love ya, baby.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

I know, I know.

I probably shouldn't tell you I watch Top Chef on Bravo though, ha.


----------



## benderdiablo (Dec 3, 2009)

*re*

WOW, i'll watch the show!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought VH1 already made Tool Academy?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd rather be Charles Bukowski, an ugly drunken poet....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like a funny idea for a show, some of the guida(?) chicks are so damn obnoxious too.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadly I will watch this show.  The new Bad Girls Club is out too.  My wife hates when I watch these shows.  I just love watching people make fools out of themselves.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 4, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Sadly I will watch this show.  The new Bad Girls Club is out too.  My wife hates when I watch these shows.  I just love watching people make fools out of themselves.



youtube should be your favorite channel


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 7, 2009)

Guidos!


----------



## drunkenmoments (Dec 9, 2009)

*"Jersey Shore" t shirt!*

drunkenmoments.bigcartel. com/product/powder-blue-its-jersey-baby-t

it's jersey baby!!!!! f*ckin hilarious!!!


----------



## drunkenmoments (Dec 9, 2009)

*"Jersey Shore" t shirt!*

drunkenmoments.bigcartel.com/product/powder-blue-its-jersey-baby-t

it's jersey baby!!!!! f*ckin hilarious!!!


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 9, 2009)

Soon to be AKIRA's favorite show, no doubt.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2009)

A Black Guy said:


> Soon to be AKIRA's favorite show, no doubt.


I thought that was Akira at first


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 10, 2009)

was that a chick?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2009)

She must of said something mean.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 10, 2009)

A Black Guy said:


> Soon to be AKIRA's favorite show, no doubt.



What happens next?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2009)

*dats dem.*


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> She must of said something mean.



I think he was just enforcing the "no hats indoors" rule.  Just a concerned gentleman.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2009)

See?  Totally understandable.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 11, 2009)

I just saw the previews for that girl getting smashed in the face.  She was yelling at the dude and he turned around and nailed her.  It then shows him being arrested.  Can't wait for next weeks episode!  I hate that I watch this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

I also hate that I watch it.  Disgusting.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 12, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I just saw the previews for that girl getting smashed in the face.  She was yelling at the dude and he turned around and nailed her.  It then shows him being arrested.  Can't wait for next weeks episode!  I hate that I watch this.



"Jersey Shore" Girl Punched (VIDEO): Snooki Hit On MTV Reality Show


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



Skanks


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2009)

The brutish smackdown was featured in a video clip promoting MTV’s edgy new reality show "Jersey Shore," on which Polizzi is featured.
Ferro, a gym teacher at North Queens Community HS, was initially told to lay off the booze by bouncers at the popular resort bar because he seemed too drunk, Seaside Heights Det. Steve Korman told The Post.
Ferro managed to stay inside the bar and eventually swiped booze belonging to Snooki and her entourage that had been placed on the bar top.
"That started a verbal altercation after which he struck her in the face," 

Read more: Guy who punched 'Jersey Shore' woman a gym teacher in New York City - NYPOST.com

she called him ugly and shattered his guido delusion that he isn't.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2009)

Myspace primetime Official MySpace Profile

Update: Snookie


----------



## itsMeEdgar (Dec 21, 2009)

This video is hilarious about MTV Jersey Shore turning guido.




YouTube Video












LOLOL!!!


----------



## itsMeEdgar (Dec 21, 2009)

THIS VIDEO ON JERSEY SHORE HIS HILLARIOUS  MTV Jersey Shore turning guido.




YouTube Video












LOLOL!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2009)

Scram Spam....


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 22, 2009)

love the snl weekend update clip, I can't get enough of this show, MTV has hit an all time high with this one. I hear the ratings are huge for this.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 22, 2009)

hahahhahahahah

YOU CAN RENT SNOOKI FOR $2000 | Warming Glow


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

She does that and other moves where her snatch is visible to everybody at the bar throughout the entirety of the night.

This show brings me back to my Real World days.  

It's television gold.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> She does that and other moves where her snatch is visible to everybody at the bar throughout the entirety of the night.
> 
> This show brings me back to my Real World days.
> 
> It's television gold.




she looks ridiculous and like a disgusting troll, that gif just looks hilarious I dont know how to describe it, attention whores act so foolish


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahhahahaha


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 6, 2010)

A Black Guy said:


>



LOL!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that the kid from Juno?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 6, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Is that the kid from Juno?



Yes sir, Michael Cera.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Yes sir, Michael Cera.



He's also in that one movie, Zack and Norahs Infinite Pornlist or something...

"It's not a cab, my friend, I promise you."


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2010)

Best.  Ever.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 15, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Shotski (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, the chics are pretty busted lookin. And so are the dudes for that matter.


----------



## rigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As a NJ resident, this show is a pretty fair representation of Seaside Heights, but can't be generalized to other parts of the shore or the rest of New Jersey. However, it's such an addicting show- it's SO bad that it's good. 

I actually saw 'The Situation' at the Freehold Mall in NJ around Christmas time. He was on the bottom level where Santa Claus was surrounded by a harem of preteen girls. 

He's like the inverse of Popeye, huge guns but tiny forearms.


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

rigger said:


> As a NJ resident, this show is a pretty fair representation of Seaside Heights, but can't be generalized to other parts of the shore or the rest of New Jersey. However, it's such an addicting show- it's SO bad that it's good.



I agree 100%.  Grew up and lived most of my life in Brick Twp and that is pretty much how it goes down the shore during the summer.  As a local, those are typically the douches that we laugh at and get annoyed with every summer (bennys) but it's pretty damn accurate.

jaegerbombs jaegerbombs jaegerbombs jaegerbombs jaegerbombs jaegerbombs


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2010)

Id say within the very first 5 min of looking at Situation, I saw a deformity in his arms.

I thought it was hilarious that they made fun of him later on about having a small body and big arms.

On a side note, I loved that Snookie got hit by the guy (big surprise).  Regardless of morals, I dont like how girls think they are invincible.  Plus, I LOVE that these girls actually get made fun of in person, on the show.  Oh wait, the guys do too.  Though I dont know what that fool was thinking fucking with Ronnie, but fine with me.
What really burned my ass was when Snooks told Situation that no one liked him in the house, he fired back making an indirect weight comment.  "Oh that was wrong...you dont do that."  FUCK THAT.  I think hearing that NO ONE liking you is worse than being called fat, which he didnt say.  Shit, you can be fat and well liked, but if no one likes you, you suck.

Bottom line, I sided with Situation, but I think he shouldve defended the point more.  Then again, these clowns are idiots..


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

Situation is a knob, glad he got called out.  Definitely NOT happy to see a tiny girl get KTFO by a man.  Dude was hovering around the MTV cameras, trying to get in on their fun and free drinks.  She calls him out and he sucker punches her?  Real classy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2010)

"Sucker punch."  She was facing him, she saw it coming.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> "Sucker punch."  She was facing him, she saw it coming.



Lawl!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Shit, you can be fat and well liked, but if no one likes you, you suck.
> .


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> "Sucker punch."  She was facing him, she saw it coming.



You're right, she should have squared up and went toe to toe with him.  That dude's actions were completely justified.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2010)

I wouldnt say they are justified, but I sure as hell wont play the hero card.  Her jellybean ass will think twice next time she acts like that.  

A slap wouldve been better, but he didnt go to town on her.  I am biased though.  I watch the show and know how trampy she is.


----------



## JDub (Jan 17, 2010)

By "acts like that" do you mean yelling at a dude who was repeatedly trying to take shots that weren't his?  I'm gonna just go ahead and assume you're being sarcastic this whole time.  Dude punched her square in the face and hard.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

yea but you would have to be a dumbass, guy or gal, to stare into a guy whos drunk as fuck and talk shit to him. Drunk people have no lgic or rationality. Now if you are a guy, and can hold your own, by all means but,.....


Its no different than that guy who got KTFO by Ronnie. Why the hell would you start talkin shit to a guy that is 3 times your size? Exactly. Guy got KTFO.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> yea but you would have to be a dumbass, guy or gal, to stare into a guy whos drunk as fuck and talk shit to him. Drunk people have no lgic or rationality. Now if you are a guy, and can hold your own, by all means but,.....
> 
> 
> Its no different than that guy who got KTFO by Ronnie. Why the hell would you start talkin shit to a guy that is 3 times your size? Exactly. Guy got KTFO.



Thank you.

I am not buying into this dont hit a girl cuz shes a girl crap.  I dont recommend it and I dont think the guy is a stud for doing it.  A push or a slap wouldve been fine.  

I look at that dumb bitch as if she were a puny wimp.  A strike of some sort is fine.  Beating the shit out of him?  Different story.  However, it wasnt a guy and it wasnt a beatdown.  Oh and she wasnt hit that hard.  She was struck off balance, but she was still coherent, so either that guy did not hit her that hard or he didnt know how to strike.

Its a lose lose to discuss this.  Yeah, the guy shouldnt had done that, but she should know that you never know what people will do.

God dammit, we are talking about a girl who constantly dresses up like a skank and wonders why she is gawked at.  We are talking about a girl who constantly says she wants to fuck a guy cuz of....umm, shit, anything, yet never does.  We are talking about a girl who got her face slapped again, but this time from a big woman.

Oh..but thats ok cuz it was a woman.    You start shit, you get shit.


----------



## JDub (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, lets meet in the middle...you're right.  Guy should have slapped her in the face.  That woulda taught her.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2010)

JDub said:


> By "acts like that" do you mean yelling at a dude who was repeatedly trying to take shots that weren't his?  I'm gonna just go ahead and assume you're being sarcastic this whole time.  Dude punched her square in the face and hard.



To directly respond, no I am not being sarcastic.  Whether he knew whose shots were whose, he was drunk.  You cant put a lot of stock in any one's choices when they are drunk.  

Lets not forget, if it wasnt for this event, I dont think this show's ratings  wouldve blown up


----------



## JDub (Jan 22, 2010)

Wish the camera man could've kept up so we'd have footage of Ronnie putting that one dude to sleep.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2010)

For all we know it couldve been a REAL sucker punch.  

That dumbass Jwow hitting Situation needed a fist to the eye socket herself.  

I havent watched the whole show, but besides Situation being cocky in dumb ways, I dont see  him being that bad of a person.  He maybe an asshole, but hes my kind of asshole from what Ive seen.


----------



## JDub (Jan 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> For all we know it couldve been a REAL sucker punch.


 
I've got no doubt it was.  Still woulda liked to see the connection and the drop though.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> What happens next?


 
that an irish way of saying dinners late


----------



## ptish (Jan 24, 2010)

*Can't help loving/hating The Situation*

Do you feel the same way?
Am loving these spoof t-shirts...

"The Intoxication"
The Annihilation
The Sensation
The Lubrication

check out the zazzle website... the store is patcarsel. it's awesome. 

They make me laugh.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have loved to see the connection of ronnie when he put that one dude to sleep.....i agree snooks should of just gotten a big slap to the face or shoved into a wall or something


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 16, 2010)

Word there are some nude pics of Snookie floating around the net.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill pass.  Well, Id like to see the tits, but the rest of her is NaZTee


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 16, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ill pass.  Well, Id like to see the tits, but the rest of her is NaZTee



The guys on the radio said she actually looks really good.  They could be fake though.  I'll have to do a search when I get home from work.


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

Jersey pick up line;


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

Another one;


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2010)

If I had the chance, I would Kidnap Ronnie, and put a Geared Jesus Mask over his face so I could get a Chubby, then put a gag in his mouth and bend him over a horsey and plug his fat purple asshole to he's blue in the face 







YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd see her nude.

Post 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd look.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> The guy who punched her should of punched the fat fuck in the middle asking why he stole the shots. i mean shes 4'9"....a simple face palm would of sufficed.
> 
> either way it was hilarious, because shes so mouthy.
> 
> Ronnie caught a shiner, which was hilarious. Then when the situation got round house-bitchslapped by Jwow, more hilarity.


 
She sucka punch him


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Word there are some nude pics of Snookie floating around the net.



Who would wanna see that funny built troll nude?  She is a plump little rollie pollie orange skinned Oompa Loompa.  I saw her while my GF was watching that pathetic show and I couldn't figure out why she out of thousands of Jersey girls with the goods to go would have been chosen to be on that show.  Unless I'm suffering from Shallow Hal syndrome and see people as they really are and she is actually some drop dead gorgeous chick, I just don't see one little bit of attractiveness in her.....


----------



## FMJ (Feb 16, 2010)

She's not. She's a fat tub of shit with a big annoying mouth.


----------



## njfitness09 (Feb 22, 2010)

all i gotta say is that i CAN NOT wait for the next season to start
the things that come out of these kids mouths is just GREAT!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2010)

Again, post them if you have them.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> The guy who punched her should of punched the fat fuck in the middle asking why he stole the shots. i mean shes 4'9"....a simple face palm would of sufficed.
> 
> either way it was hilarious, because shes so mouthy.
> 
> Ronnie caught a shiner, which was hilarious. Then when the situation got round house-bitchslapped by Jwow, more hilarity.


 
The "fat fuck" Julio was paying for the drinks. The footage was edited so most did not see Julio fight the guy.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 24, 2010)

This shit is great.
The Complex “Jersey Shore” Soundboard: Click On It! | Complex Blog


----------



## toothache (Mar 24, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> This shit is great.
> The Complex ???Jersey Shore??? Soundboard: Click On It! | Complex Blog


haha...that's pretty funny.


----------



## nogqiin (Apr 10, 2010)

i wonder why clubs banned them from coming in? They would attract ALOT of customers. 
You can read all about it on my blog:

nogqiin.tumblr.com


----------



## FMJ (Apr 10, 2010)

nogqiin said:


> i wonder why clubs banned them from coming in? They would attract ALOT of customers.
> You can read all about it on my blog:
> 
> nogqiin.tumblr.com


 

You guys smell SPAM?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 10, 2010)

yep


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> This shit is great.
> The Complex ???Jersey Shore??? Soundboard: Click On It! | Complex Blog



Gym, Tan, Laundry.....lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 12, 2010)

raiundazan said:


> how many pushups would you recommend i do? Im 160lbs 50+ yr old man\



gtm


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2010)

clemson357 said:


> Skanks



mmm mmm good! haha


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 13, 2010)

MTV is making a spin off of Jersey shore called "Wicked Summer".  It will take place in Boston.  Hey Sox, they are having an open casting call
'Jersey Shore' goes Bostonian for a 'Wicked Summer' | EW.com


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> MTV is making a spin off of Jersey shore called "Wicked Summer".  It will take place in Boston.  Hey Sox, they are having an open casting call
> 'Jersey Shore' goes Bostonian for a 'Wicked Summer' | EW.com


More like 'Wicked Pissah Summah' Yo, yo yo yo yo yo....I don't know why but every Bostonian I've met said yo a lot...."Yo I'm fahk'n stahv'n heah, I could eat a fahk'n ham hock, yo fry me up that fat sloven ho ova they-ahs thigh bone and squeeze some gravy outta those tits" my friend Jody after smokin' bowls behind the bah...


----------



## SYN (Apr 29, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## obb4d (Apr 29, 2010)

oh now thats a funny video. i kind of want to kneel behind him so he trips over. idiot.


----------



## SYN (Apr 30, 2010)

obb4d said:


> oh now thats a funny video. i kind of want to kneel behind him so he trips over. idiot.



He's making fun of guidos.  

This guy is hilarious.  The beginning of the video is stupid but it's worth the wait. 






YouTube Video











My bf said it looks like he's wearing safety glasses so he doesn't whack himself in the eye


----------



## mp45145@mail.com (Aug 1, 2010)

*They should all Die their hair blonde!*

Mike, "The Situation", was buying them drinks, and snookie got in their face thinking that they were stealing them.  She was wrong, and insulting, but he shouldn't have hit her.  Even though this happened, it makes me think that there was footage of her antagonizing the guys that was not aired.  Why would a guy hit her from that little antagonization?  I think that there was much more edited out of the footage, that included her getting in his face, and humiliating him.  And it was all edited OUT because of her so called standing with the show and the public.  

Anyway, these people may be from New York, but they are not fully Italian.  Most of them are Irish/Italian, Jewish/Italian, Latino/Italian, and whatever/Italian.  i do not see why the Italian people would have a problem with these people, except that they want you to think that they are full blood Italian, Angelina is obviously mexican/latino, Sammy is is jewish, mike is german or something, and Jwow is irish.  Anyhow, I hope they all get along real soon and the show goes on minus the drama.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## tballz (Aug 2, 2010)

mp45145@mail.com said:


> Anyhow, I hope they all get along real soon and the show goes on minus the drama.


I hope they don't get along and the drama increases.  That's why I watch the show.  Not to see people get along and love each other.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>



Cute.  Story?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 2, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Cute.  Story?



I dunno, I was just pointing out how much of a hideous troll she is


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

She looks like a transvestite Oompa Loompa.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

anyone watch last weeks season premier. 

i'm 5 hours from Miami. I want their autographs


----------



## heeholler (Aug 3, 2010)

Only watched one episode of the show to see what it was like, only because I grew up there and wanted to see the familiar sites and landmarks.


----------



## MDR (Aug 4, 2010)

Gotta love crap reality TV.  Bad Girls Club is a personal favorite.  I think worthless, mindless entertainment is a good escape occasionally.


----------



## DJXtremeGuido (Aug 7, 2010)

I love skanks


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2010)

Who is you favorite Jersey Shore character ?

I'm going with Paulie D.


----------



## MDR (Aug 7, 2010)

Jwoww is pretty funny.  Gotta love Mike "The Situation" too.  When he started talking about land mines and grenades it was hilarious. Man, I really need to get a life...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Jwoww is pretty funny. Gotta love Mike "The Situation" too. When he started talking about land mines and grenades it was hilarious. Man, I really need to get a life...


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2010)

ha. yeah I liked the landmine reference.


----------



## njfitness09 (Aug 23, 2010)

gotta say i love the second season so far. first is still the best, but this one has time to catch up. i wanna start hearing some better quotes!

what do you guys think?


----------



## ROID (Aug 23, 2010)

it shows too much of sammy and ron fighting.  I want some action


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> MTV is making a spin off of Jersey shore called "Wicked Summer".  It will take place in Boston.  Hey Sox, they are having an open casting call
> 'Jersey Shore' goes Bostonian for a 'Wicked Summer' | EW.com



I never saw this post.  I fit the bill...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2010)

ROID said:


> it shows too much of sammy and ron fighting.  I want some action



Yeah!  I was thinking this after the last episode.  This anonymous letter shit is now prolonged until tomorrow nights broadcast.  Theyre gonna put it in her drawer?  Jesus christ, why not put it in a mailbox or by the front door and say a FAN wrote it!?  Now, dumbass Sam will know some1 in the house wrote it.

Either way, its too much.  My girl and I are fighting and she believes we are like Ron and Sam.  Unfortunetly, I am not out being the biggest asshole possible (I commend him though) and my girl doesnt like affection.  Real nice, I know.

I will say this about those two, why does Sam LEAVE the club every time they fight?  Why do girls do this?  Why cant they have a good time?  I mean, why let some1 else rob you of the pleasure?  Here we see Ron still securing a fun experience, while she goes home and lays around.  What the fuck for?  Youre on television, in a different city, all expenses paid, and youre doing shit you can do without all this?!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You watch MTV? Why?
> The last time I watched that show was when they played music videos.



They played music videos!?


----------



## MDR (Aug 25, 2010)

ROID said:


> it shows too much of sammy and ron fighting.  I want some action



Sick of watching that battle, too.


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2010)

so sick of ron an sammy. All I wanna see is MVP going out wheeling chicks... hilarious!! nextweek they pull two sets back to the house at the same time, cant wait....

best quote yet  "dis is tha shirt BEfore tha shirt!!"


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 2, 2010)

the sitch is a hardcore player it's hilarious i hate reality TV but these guys juiced up on test going out pulling skanks is pretty awesome...


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 2, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> MTV is making a spin off of Jersey shore called "Wicked Summer".  It will take place in Boston.  Hey Sox, they are having an open casting call



LOL hopefully it's like "it's always funny in Philadelphia" but in real life


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so bored I'm going to watch it. Maybe Snookie will get punched!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

This is not helping my boredom...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> She never got punched. That guy was simply giving her a fist pump and she walked into it accidentally. duh.



She's smart.

I still think it'll be cool if she gets punched.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the fight tonight sucked.  Sammi is a fucking buffoon.  She takes that idiot back and once she found out who wrote it, she goes ape shit?  She gets into a fight and completely forgets about what Ronnie did!  Now she latches onto the only girl left, Angie.

God damn..the hottest one is the dumbest one.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I think the fight tonight sucked.  Sammi is a fucking buffoon.  She takes that idiot back and once she found out who wrote it, she goes ape shit?  She gets into a fight and completely forgets about what Ronnie did!  Now she latches onto the only girl left, Angie.
> 
> God damn..the hottest one is the dumbest one.



I know, I was like wtf?


----------

